# How do you sex 'Fire Salamanders'?



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

So...I have a fire salamander, I got it in March 07 and I don't know if it is Male or Female. How can I tell?

Thanks


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Males are slightly smaller than Females. Males also have a swollen cloaca where as Females do not.


http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/sexing.shtml


----------



## Demon Reptiles (Jul 31, 2008)

Males will have a swollen cloaca and this will become especially obvious during the breeding season.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone

I only have 1 so I have nothing to compare it too :blush: This is the little guy:









I was wondering is Males can be kept together? So if I bought a sexed pair and mine already was male then they would be ok together.

Thanks


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

We need a pic from the back under the tail the male should have a swolled cloaca and slightly bigger forearms.


----------

